# Unique/Unusual/Weird Betta Homes



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Let's get creative! What have you guys seen bettas living in and what have you kept your bettas in that is unique or unusual?! I'm more interested in ideas for keeping my own bettas, so please skip anything cruel  (NO Lava lamps or rooting jars! )


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Cookie jars are what I keep my betta's in. Better then a vase, room for heaters, decorations and room for my betta's to grow.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Cool! I love the way your tanks look too


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks. ^^ I love the way Kai's looks especially.

Akira's gotten so big I have to find a bigger jar to use as his tank. He's outgrown his 1.5


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i always wanted to house a betta in one of those huge drink pitchers with the spout at the bottom. we have one that's about a gallon, but we use it for tea. >.>;


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i always wanted to house a betta in one of those huge drink pitchers with the spout at the bottom. we have one that's about a gallon, but we use it for tea. >.>;


At Walmart today, I saw a 2.5 gallon drink pitcher with a large opening at the top for 12$. Was so tempted to snatch it up.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

What a fab idea!  and easy water changes haha!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

nowzem said:


> What a fab idea!  and easy water changes haha!


THAT'S WHAT I ALWAYS THINK!! 

I like those larger gumball machines  (Not the tiny ones but the more medium sized ones)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

as of now, the weirdest tank i have, is a 2 gallon Sterilite bin. x3 it's usually Zidane's home, but Cup's still in it from the switch-around. i gotta swap them BACK around. it's great, because it's really shallow, and i use a fish bowl as his cave, and he just adores bubble nesting in the bowl. :d


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I use a 1 gallon Gedney Pickle jar as a QT tank! It's really nice looking, and the top is large enough for me to stick my hand and arm through.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a three gallon pitcher. I would love to use it


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to make my own Victorian one one day if that counts. =]


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Yea, those Victiorians are awesome...

A pickle jar! Haha
Cute. 

The only unusual one i've used his a 3 gallon sterilite show off storage container for my CT. It's see through and clear, and holds up great. He's happy with it and they style is pretty cute! 
Comes with a colorful lid.

The other is a divided tank I made out of a 6 gallon sterilite bin (this too is see through), and the divider was made out of a plastic green folder and those report card holder things. I used aquarium sealant to put it together. 
It may not look really great, but I think it came out pretty nice and the colors look great. 
Haha


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Totally cool! Thanks for the ideas! I was worried the plastic would be bad somehow cuz it smells so...plastic-ey  But it seems like a lot of you guys use it no prob! Great!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't really have any unusual fish tanks at the moment..My one fish Cleo lived in a cookie jar the first 8 months I had him..My one fish Flippy lived in a 1.5 gallon suntea jar for the first week I had him until I got my other tank setup..The most unusual tank I have is my critter keeper at the moment though...


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Have you ever heard about ine of those sky towers you can make?


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

It's a compartment above the tank that your fish can swim into. I've also wanted to make a connected tank.


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

dew said:


> Have you ever heard about ine of those sky towers you can make?


No? I saw yesterday a" fish condo" that looked cool (but small).

For those of you who use the sterilite containers, do you use the lids? Cut holes in them or something? I have one of those 3g-jobbers upstairs ^_^ and might use it for a new boy coming soon!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTcSWmHLcpE&feature=related

This looks cool. I dont know where you'd add the heater, but for those in constantly warm climes, Im sure this wouldnt be too bad. Its pretty big, and yes, it has a spot for air.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk7rTn8D9bY&feature=related

Not for bettas, but bawww :B


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I use those plastic tanks that people keep hermit cras and lizards in. They have a lid with tons of holes for fresh air to go in and a little lid for feeding. Suki loves hers and is determind to keep everyone away from it. 

I'm no Star Wars fan, but when I saw an RTD2 (did i type that right?) Tank I had to laugh. It was the robot with a fish tank in him! I've also seen tanks that fit into the wall like windows and can be seen on both sides of the wall. I would love one of those.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

The koi pearl thing is funny and cool. Another dimension!!! Haha.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

How would the Betta breathe in that pyramid thing?


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk7rTn8D9bY&feature=related
> 
> Not for bettas, but bawww :B


Oh man, that is so cool!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I have used round 2 gallon clear cheese ball containers to house bettas in the past. I guess that might be considered unusual? It was a pain to remove all of the oil from the original contents of the container, but it works out very well as a temporary home for larger juvenile bettas.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^ Ive heard of this being done before. Using vinegar helps break down the oils 


And the betta has air located at the top where there is a void. Please read ;D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, okay. I thought I saw a small hole.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

that pyramid thing is weird. .__. but, that Koi thing was beautiful! :O


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTcSWmHLcpE&feature=related
> 
> This looks cool. I dont know where you'd add the heater, but for those in constantly warm climes, Im sure this wouldnt be too bad. Its pretty big, and yes, it has a spot for air.


It didn't load the link:-( what did you type in the search thing?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

kjaghdfkjflhsdakjf I have no idea. I searched for something and got this as a related topic. Idk what youre referring to, but its either a koi pod or a betta pyramid tank.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I saw the koi thing, just not the pyramid tank. But the koi thing ismpretty cool...;-)


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

this: http://www.interiordesign-center.com/cool-modern-aquariums-design-by-opulentitems.html


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

for the sink it's like ur spitting on a fish...:-(


----------



## Cassiopeia (May 8, 2011)

Mine isn't unusual, but I got the lid and light to my tank from an unexpected source. I had purchased a reptile enclosure for $3 from Goodwill and decided to test it in the tub before I tried filling it and I'm glad because it cracked. I kept the reptile lid and light and purchased an actual aquarium from the store and used the lid and light that came from the reptile enclosure instead of buying the expensive ones at the store. I now have a wonderful 10g tank for my rescue betta that he absolutely adores.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

The furniture stuff looks really cool, but I'd be terrified if it was in a house with kids. So much could go wrong...


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

That's a pretty cool website SillyCone. I like this one the most.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha just realized the website looks like it says "house of fart"'haha lolz ;-)


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gk7rTn8D9bY&feature=related
> 
> Not for bettas, but bawww :B


that is the coolest ever!:-D
I wish i had a koi pond.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Not unique or unusual or weird - I used to use a pretty standard 4-5 gallon glass tank to house two bettas. The catch? The tank is over eighty years old. It's a hand-me-down from my great-grandfather who used to breed black bettas (according to my mom, he was the first person to breed pure black bettas). I think that's pretty cool! 

I'm actually pretty normal when it comes to housing bettas. I use aquariums, though the drink dispenser one sounds really cool too!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

laughing said:


> THAT'S WHAT I ALWAYS THINK!!
> 
> I like those larger gumball machines  (Not the tiny ones but the more medium sized ones)


 

You would have to find a way to seal it off, I tried it, they dont hold water very well
Not even with duck tape :X


----------



## KellJax (May 11, 2013)

*Tank ideas*

Hi! I like to find unique glass vases at Marshall's and TJ Maxx. I find the coolest betta tanks that way.


----------

